# not a shock: fitness trumps weight



## Tad (Dec 6, 2011)

article on the study here: http://www.cbc.ca/news/health/story/2011/12/06/fitness-weight-heart.html

disclaimer to the subject line: this was on people who were more likely in the overweight category than otherwise, may or may not extend to other sizes for certain. But at least in certain cases, fitness is a better predictor of longevity than is weight.


----------

